# My cockatiel has pink/red nostrils?



## Yuki Birb (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey there,
I'm a new bird owner and I have one question. I recently got a cockatiel. He is about 2 months old and his name is Yuki. Recently, I noticed his nostrils beeing pinkish/ redish color. I dont see anything else wrong with him! I just have a feeling it is something, so I decided to ask :3 I'm currently trying my best to find a good vet, who is specialized about birds in my area. 
*Thanks! <3*
By the way, I come from a non-english speaking country and my grammar isn't the best- Sorry about that!


----------



## BLUETIDES (Jul 26, 2020)

Let's just say he's unique. As long as he's healthy. Every cockatiels are unique in their own way. So don't worry about it


----------



## Pancakelol (Nov 15, 2021)

I had the same question


----------



## Pancakelol (Nov 15, 2021)

BLUETIDES said:


> Let's just say he's unique. As long as he's healthy. Every cockatiels are unique in their own way. So don't worry about it


So they'll be okay right?


----------

